# Ever Drink Any of These? Ever see any of these?



## Bottle Hunter (Apr 13, 2008)

Like my name says this is what I hunt. To be specific Painted Bottles from S.C.-N.C. and Ga. These are from Ga. and were made in the late 40s and early 50s.


----------



## dutchman (Apr 13, 2008)

Cool bottles!


----------



## Bottle Hunter (Apr 14, 2008)

I've got these at estate sales, flea mkt., yard sale, bottle shows, people I know and e-bay. Ya can't hardly dig them up or dig them in good condition and w/ these bottles it's all about condition. It's not really the bottle ya want but the lable. Now that's not saying a broke bottle w/ a good lable has value. There is more than 70 brands w/ painted lables made in Ga. from the mid 30s to the  late 70s that I know about. These bottles run in a price range from 2.00-700.00. Yes 700. What brings 700? It's called Big Hit from Brunswick. Has a man swinging a bat. If ya got one call me and I'll come get it.  These are from Atlanta,Gainsville and Springfield in that order and have a value running 90-50 bucks resp..I've a little over a hundred bottles from Ga. and 350 S.C. and N.C.. Alltogether 800 in the house and 1200 in the sheds. Thats a bunch of bottles.


----------



## docklight (Apr 15, 2008)

caught the same fever as you 
just didn't last as long


----------



## KDarsey (Apr 15, 2008)

got some of these too...
 docklight, what do you know about Bob's Cola, I have some of them. I think my Daddy worked for them.


----------



## docklight (Apr 15, 2008)

it says made in atlanta but i don't know any more than that


----------



## Fishin & Hunting (Apr 15, 2008)

I used to dig up dumps as a kid to find old bottles and crocks.  Have several boxes in the basement from back then.  

And that was 40 year ago.


----------



## Auchumpkee Creek Assassin (Apr 16, 2008)

neat old bottles


----------



## sweet 16 (Apr 16, 2008)

While quail hunting I pick'em up around old home sites. Might as well ....I come back with more bottles than quail. My wife laughs when I come in clinking and clanking. Bottles in my bird bag.


----------



## ekb701 (May 5, 2008)

I have one that is a clear crown top . The name Southern Beverages is embossed on both sides of the bottle. On one side it has Athens on it and on the other side Gainsville. Does anyone know anything about this bottle?


----------



## stic-shooter (May 5, 2008)

Now that right there is cool beans!<><


----------



## willbuck (May 7, 2008)

I collect bottles also - Mostly just search old family dump sites and have had some friends give me several.  I have a CLassic City beverage just like the one in your avatar.


----------



## GAcarver (May 13, 2008)

I have some bottles that will never be made agian,  Atlanta Falcon
Championship bottles. lol.


----------



## yaines (Jun 8, 2008)

I work for the City of Atlanta ( I know ) and we excavate all over the city ...deep , the last and best place was cabbage town ....when we get into an old trash site it's usually pretty obvious ...by the time you realize it , it's almost too late , I can't tell you how many old bottles I've seen and broken in 20 years .


----------



## W4DSB (Jun 13, 2008)

Bobs Cola

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bob's-Cola


----------



## biggsteve (Jun 23, 2008)

i've got many...[30?] old coke bottles..heavy raised letters..that say 'ATLANTA GA' on the bottom.  are these worth more than a buck?  how much?  thanx/steve


----------



## critter (Aug 16, 2008)

absolutely a good collection.i too have collected bottles,in oltrash sites,agood place to go was cumberland island before it became illegal.it was The Rockefellers on personal dumping ground,for years.agood place to go now is hapeville off brownsmill rd. across from the old police traing ctr. where the ground has now been disturbed.i dont have enough time & daylight 4 all my hobbies.


----------



## biggsteve (Aug 26, 2008)

how can i get the red clay stain off the glass without damaging the label?  found a few Dr. Swett's root beer in a bog near here.


----------



## VCK (Sep 15, 2008)

anyone ever heard of payday beverage co.? vck


----------



## badkarma (Sep 16, 2008)

*Hey, S. Freeman*

I see the blue label Sun Crest in your pics.  I just found one at a job site this week.  Any idea of the value?  We are on a site here in Chattanooga used as a dumpsite for a lot of stuff.


----------



## OkieHunter (Sep 16, 2008)

Ski, Royal Crown Cola, Double Cola, Nehi, and Sun Crest drank all of these as a kid along with Grapette


----------



## Vernon Holt (Sep 16, 2008)

VCK said:


> *anyone ever heard of payday beverage co.? vck*


 
I remember a candy bar labeled Payday, but do not recall a Payday beverage.


----------



## Seth carter (Sep 22, 2008)

the kono kola is just coke from another contry


----------



## Bottle Hunter (Sep 24, 2008)

Coke bottles worth maybe a buck a pop. Suncrest w/ blue lable maybe a buck. Red lable 35.00. To clean the lable Comet Soft Scrub - Bar Keepers Friend or Winol. Payday beverages were out of Mississippi, may have been bottled in Ga. too. Lastly, no Seth the Kono Kola is not from another country.......Springfield, Ga.


----------



## KDarsey (Sep 24, 2008)

What part og Ga. are you in?


----------

